
Triple Differencing Bikes in India - luu
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2015/05/triple-differencing-bikes-in-india.html
======
neil_s
Statistical methods aside, this program's outcomes are super impressive!

I'm generally in favour of direct, unconditional cash transfer programs where
we don't pretend to understand what poor people need better than themselves.
However, this program is a great argument in favour of targetted, evidence-
driven interventions.

